# Help with proper griddle care - Food sticks to gas Wolf griddle



## goodwitch (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I have a Wolf 24" gas griddle. My griddle is now 3 years old. I use it occasionally and mostly for breakfast foods, mainly omlettes and eggs. Here is my dilemma. About every couple of months, I give it a good cleaning with Scotch Brite Quick Clean Griddle Liquid. After this deep clean (it makes the griddle look new again) it takes me about 4 to 5 uses to get the non-stick properties back. Now I do "season" it right after cleaning, but I am wondering what I am doing wrong. Also, I don't want you guys to think I am not a clean cook or something but not giving it this super shiny clean look after every use, but if I did that, I would never have any non-stick properties to my griddle and therefore never use it. In between uses, I scrape it, let it cool, wipe it down with a cloth. The surface is always left smooth and clean, however it does get browner after every use, which is why the deep cleaning.


----------

